# Axlligator point. surf report



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Well we got down to the point ok, and now I have a week to hang out and relax by the surf. There did not appear to be much in the surf but dolphins. I went over to the bay and it was alive with slot reds and baby black drum. There was some mullet but I did not manage to net one tonight. But lemme tell you tonight I was hanging out in the hammock the pool (yes the beach house 40 yards from the water on either side has a pool) and I heard feet scuffing on the rug. I figured that it was just my sisters boyfriend and I didn't bother getting up until I heard it about 2 feet from the hammock and still no voice. I glanced over in a daze and saw a freaking HUGE BLACK BEAR leaning over the pool drinking!! I froze, he was only 3 feet away but getting farther; then the hammock let out a groan. The bear jumped up on his hind feet and huffed. I was out the gate so fast the hammock was spinning behind me. I must have made it up the 2 flights of stairs in only 2 or 3 steps each. I am now sitting inside typing this. But I'm ready to get up and hammer whatever fish I can entice into biting. 
Sorry for the drift, more fish related posts to follow,
Will


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Omg wow!


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

BWHahahahahahahahaha.......Hahahahahahahahhaha..... I am sure you left a scent trail when you were running too. I know I would have. :redface:


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sand Dollar said:


> BWHahahahahahahahaha.......Hahahahahahahahhaha..... I am sure you left a scent trail when you were running too. I know I would have. :redface:


No major scent trail left but I probably set a world record for a 40 yard dash!


----------



## tmilanese (Nov 27, 2012)

I did not have much luck on the surf side when their for a week in Sept 2013. Lots of sharks/catfish. Luckily, I didn't run into any bears!


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Well generally I have good lucks including 2 massive bull reds in October of 13. But today still nothing new. And no more bears *knock on wood*


----------

